# A furry FPS.



## MrChriddof (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello, wonderful people of FA.
I have noticed a strange lack of furry video games. So, I have decided to make a furry FPS!
So, I ask you. What do you want in an FPS? What genre (survival horror, kill-em-all)? Story?

Leave some comments, and I'll get to work!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 27, 2011)

Really goes into the gaming sub forum but whatever.

I am sure there is already like 3842394234729872938492378492387424735836528395763948765837562875638945(x)4128724987129047 threads already about this. Use the search button and the key words Furry,Video, Game- see what you find.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 27, 2011)

Considering the nature of the various Furries I have played with in online game settings, as well as the nature of the players I have encountered in various FPS games online, I'd advise you against it at all!

But if you are dead-set in this, I hear "deathmatch" style games can get quite a bit of life.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 27, 2011)

Could you please tell me what an FPS is? google is refusing to open right now.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 27, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Could you please tell me what an FPS is? google is refusing to open right now.


 
First person shooter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2011)

What I want to see is a open world environment highly moddable, with players being allowed to make their own story mods and not just another shooter but greatly impacts future gaming.


----------



## Aden (Mar 27, 2011)

Move'd


----------



## Delta (Mar 27, 2011)

I never want to see a furry FPS released.
I also never want to hear about the notion again. 
Furries dont NEED anything. Not a game. Not a flag, theme song, mascot, whatever the fuck.
The communal self importance that the majority of fandom goers hold makes me want to throttle a baby chimp.
Furry Entitlement just gets more annoying every time it pops up.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 27, 2011)

*dodges hater comments* well maybe an FPS that didn't take itself seriously and had some unique ideas couldn't hurt. I don't exactly see how animals shooting guns would work, so you might need to play up animal traits.

As for what I'd personally like in an FPS, I'm rather a novice at them. But I did like Turok: Rage Wars, where the levels were relatively small (made it easier to learn level layouts and get to the good weapons quicker, keeping things fast-paced).

I know C++ and a few other languages. I'm a hobby programmer. Never got to work on anything terribly advanced though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait, do we get to SHOOT furries, or are we a furry that shoots furries? There's a huge difference there, especially involving my interest.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Wait, do we get to SHOOT furries, or are we a furry that shoots furries? There's a huge difference there, especially involving my interest.


 Visector: beast within did the first part already :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 27, 2011)

MrChriddof said:


> Hello, wonderful people of FA.
> I have noticed a strange lack of furry video games. So, I have decided to make a furry FPS!
> So, I ask you. What do you want in an FPS? What genre (survival horror, kill-em-all)? Story?
> 
> Leave some comments, and I'll get to work!


 
People new here (and people new to the fandom) always make stupid furry ideas like these. Adding anthros isn't gonna make it any fucking better. Just download those disgustingly cheesy "hurr derp yiff yiff yiff" furfag skins and mods.

...

But yeah, I totally want a hyena Duke Nukem.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 27, 2011)

See above: Overgrowth.

/thread


----------



## cad (Mar 27, 2011)

In what sense is it neccesary to add 'furry' to it?
At any rate, a FPS with anthropomorphic characters in it would be interesting, but calling it a 'furry FPS' is not neccesary.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Silly newbie, that's not how you do it! Of course, I'd like to see a more mature game that can be considered "furry" but first ask yourself this: If you took the "furry" part of the game away, would the game be different to what you wanted it to be aside from cosmetics? The answer is most likely no, you've created a rather shite generic FPS that has anthropomorphic animals in it and the only reason for its existence is to play as anthro' characters and be bought by furries who don't seem to recognise a game actually worth buying. If you do do this, you can't expect any sales to be very high at all and any money you spend will most likely _not_ be made up for.

The correct way to do it would be pushing the idea of "furry" out of your mind and think about the GAME first. It needs to be an FPS that has its own appeal and unique features that helps to set it aside from the rest of them and then once you find a _good_ reason to put anthro' characters in it, do it. But don't mark the game as "a game for furries" otherwise you will let everything get flushed down the shitter. Most of the "furry" games that exist like Starfox 64 never had any thought of the furry fandom in it, yet furries liked it and it was a game enjoyed by many, and yet we have a few FPS games made in bedroom studios and their purpose was to appeal to furries, and even furries thought they were absolute shit.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 27, 2011)

You could probably solve the problem just by having a look around for some Furry mods for standard games. Eg. Garrys mod has a few.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'd like to see a more mature game that can be considered "furry"


 
Ha... ahahahaha.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Ha... ahahahaha.


 
No, not furry as in the murrypurry yiffy sexualised super-fantasy shit. A "furry" game is a dodgy topic I say because it's so hard to get it _right._


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> No, not furry as in the murrypurry yiffy sexualised super-fantasy shit. A "furry" game is a dodgy topic I say because it's so hard to get it _right._


 
The protagonist will be a fox anthro with an inner demon inside him. Fuse that with more Call-of-Duty-like rehash and you got yourself an original furry plot.

:v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> The protagonist will be a fox anthro with an inner demon inside him. Fuse that with more Call-of-Duty-like rehash and you got yourself an original furry plot.
> 
> :v


 
I know, right? Pretty much every bit of "serious/mature" furry stuff has been a variant of this, game or not. If not like this, it's still often shit and unoriginal anyway.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I know, right? Pretty much every bit of "serious/mature" furry stuff has been a variant of this, game or not. If not like this, it's still often shit and unoriginal anyway.


 
But then again, furries in general were never original. So even their unoriginality isn't original.

I have no idea where I'm going with this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> But then again, furries in general were never original. So even their unoriginality isn't original.
> 
> I have no idea where I'm going with this.


 
The only way I can think of a "furry" game being successful is by being a class-based shooter where every class has abilities set to a certain species. E.g. a fox that climbs shit and a burdfag that flies everywhere. Aside from that, I can't think of anything appealing and It'll just end up as some TF2 clone in the end with only minor differences.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> a burdfag that flies everywhere.


 
Good god. They better not make the wings the size that they would be. Anthro wings are srs bzns... gasiongfm.


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I saw some Korean furry mod for TF2 on youtube somewhere.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 27, 2011)

Just how much "game development" experience do you have? It's all well and good to say you want to make a furry game, but to actually have the know-how to do it is another thing. 

And there is no need at all to make it SPECIFICALLY a furry fps. I assume if you're making a game you want to sell it at some point, or at least hope that people play it. By making a "furry" game, you're limiting the people who will want to play it. Your typical fps fan is a 13 year old teenager who either doesn't know what furry is, or would troll the hell out of it like a /b/tard. 

Anyway, I wouldn't play a furry fps unless it involved the player character killing furries that were some kind of horrific science experiment gone wrong. :V


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 27, 2011)

Wait. That's not MrChriddof...


----------



## Spatel (Mar 27, 2011)

It's called StarFox Assault


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 28, 2011)

If one came out, a shit storm would happen... 



> It's called StarFox Assault


Uh no, that's a rail shooter/third person shooter.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Silly newbie, that's not how you do it! Of course, I'd like to see a more mature game that can be considered "furry" but first ask yourself this: If you took the "furry" part of the game away, would the game be different to what you wanted it to be aside from cosmetics? The answer is most likely no, you've created a rather shite generic FPS that has anthropomorphic animals in it and the only reason for its existence is to play as anthro' characters and be bought by furries who don't seem to recognise a game actually worth buying. If you do do this, you can't expect any sales to be very high at all and any money you spend will most likely _not_ be made up for.
> 
> The correct way to do it would be pushing the idea of "furry" out of your mind and think about the GAME first. It needs to be an FPS that has its own appeal and unique features that helps to set it aside from the rest of them and then once you find a _good_ reason to put anthro' characters in it, do it. But don't mark the game as "a game for furries" otherwise you will let everything get flushed down the shitter. Most of the "furry" games that exist like Starfox 64 never had any thought of the furry fandom in it, yet furries liked it and it was a game enjoyed by many, and yet we have a few FPS games made in bedroom studios and their purpose was to appeal to furries, and even furries thought they were absolute shit.


 
This, this, this, this, and more of fucking THIS. The whole "furry" aspect is just meaningless fluff when it comes down to the bare bones of what would make the game in anyway appealing. Come up with a good story, something that is actually INTERESTING. Because a game that is an anthro fox with a big machine gun will just get you laughed off even by your own fandom.

READ THIS THREAD FOR REFERENCE

Also, the FPS genre is very passe. It's extremely oversaturated with so many games, which leads me to what I've already said in the aforementioned thread:



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> What the hell is with furries trying to put  anthros in games to make them look more "badass"? Why not just stick  with fun, cartoony platformers?



Branch out into other styles and take them into consideration.


----------



## BRN (Mar 28, 2011)

OP, don't forget to make the main character a Mary Sue suffering PTSD and who's had _oh such a hard life_. You want your furry audience to be able to relate, surely?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd like to see classes and species abilities instead of some Counter Strike: Anthro Edition


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Just how much "game development" experience do you have? It's all well and good to say you want to make a furry game, but to actually have the know-how to do it is another thing.
> 
> And there is no need at all to make it SPECIFICALLY a furry fps. I assume if you're making a game you want to sell it at some point, or at least hope that people play it. By making a "furry" game, you're limiting the people who will want to play it. Your typical fps fan is a 13 year old teenager who either doesn't know what furry is, or would troll the hell out of it like a /b/tard.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't play a furry fps unless it involved the player character killing furries that were some kind of horrific science experiment gone wrong. :V


 
By game development, he means he punches trees in Minecraft.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

Just get some models/texture mods for a FPS you already play.

That said I am in the planning stages of a Red Alert 2 mod that could end up being "Furries vs. Nomals/trolls" as a comical complete conversion.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay OP, I've got one question.

WHY a furry FPS?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Okay OP, I've got one question.
> 
> WHY a furry FPS?


Because some furries require a special game all for them that makes them feel like being a furry is normal and cool and because they can't appreciate anything involving Hyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuumans.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 28, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Because some furries require a special game all for them that makes them feel like being a furry is normal and cool and because they can't appreciate anything involving Hyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuumans.


I was going to post what was on my mind initially, but your post will do for now.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 28, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Just get some models/texture mods for a FPS you already play.
> 
> That said I am in the planning stages of a Red Alert 2 mod that could end up being "Furries vs. Nomals/trolls" as a comical complete conversion.


 
Would definately play that mod.

Furry FPS? I woud give any game a chance but it'd have to be a good one. Just being furry isnt gonna make many people instantly love it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 28, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Would definately play that mod.


 if you know any good Modellers for RA2 Let me know that is one of the only barriers preventing me from moving forward I already can code the shit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Okay OP, I've got one question.
> 
> WHY a furry FPS?


 
I dunno... because they like anthros? Isn't that like the whole point of being a furry?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 28, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I dunno... because they like anthros? Isn't that like the whole point of being a furry?


 
I'm a furry, everything I use/play/watch must be furry too! No furry? FURSECUTION!!!


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I'm a furry, everything I use/play/watch must be furry too! No furry? FURSECUTION!!!


 
You don't seem to even remotely understand what I'm saying.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's what would make a great furry FPS: Lengthy campaign, interesting characters, fan service, lots of weapons (melee, handguns, machine pistols, SMGs, assault rifles, shotguns, sniper rifles, machine guns, launchers, etc), dozens of competitive and cooperative multiplayer modes (as well as mini campaigns), and character customization.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 29, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Here's what would make a great furry FPS: Lengthy campaign, interesting characters, fan service, lots of weapons (melee, handguns, machine pistols, SMGs, assault rifles, shotguns, sniper rifles, machine guns, launchers, etc), dozens of competitive and cooperative multiplayer modes (as well as mini campaigns), and character customization.


 
Also known as Better-Then-Call-of-Duty-but-for-Furfags.

At the moment, CoD does most of that except for the Interesting characters and the co-op.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Here's what would make a great furry FPS: Lengthy campaign, interesting characters, fan service, lots of weapons (melee, handguns, machine pistols, SMGs, assault rifles, shotguns, sniper rifles, machine guns, launchers, etc), dozens of competitive and cooperative multiplayer modes (as well as mini campaigns), and character customization.


 
So a shitload of guns and _basic_ FPS multiplayer features found today makes it good. No, it doesn't.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> fan service


 
Stop existing.



RedFoxTwo said:


> Also known as Better-Then-Call-of-Duty-but-for-Furfags.
> 
> At the moment, CoD does most of that except for the Interesting characters and the co-op.


 
MW2 has a coop-like mode... but it's not part of the campaign.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Stop existing.


 
^ this


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 29, 2011)

Google Vivisector: Beast Within.

OP you have what you're looking for more or less.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm making one, but its has HYOOMANS.
its in the Wolfenstein 3D Engine, the version used in Spear Of Destiny.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So a shitload of guns and _basic_ FPS multiplayer features found today makes it good. No, it doesn't.


 
Because a game with variety and good gameplay is never good.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey wouldn't Wolfenstein be awesome if it had actual wolves


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 30, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Because a game with variety and good gameplay is never good.


 
He said basic multiplayer, bro. The last thing gaming needs is generic modern warfare rehash #3768794



LizardKing said:


> Hey wouldn't Wolfenstein be awesome if it had actual wolves


 
No.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Because a game with variety and good gameplay is never good.


 
I even italicised "basic" for you! And the "variety" of gamemodes found in MW rehashes are in NO WAY original, or even that good anymore!


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I even italicised "basic" for you! And the "variety" of gamemodes found in MW rehashes are in NO WAY original, or even that good anymore!


 
But it would also have some innovative multiplayer modes, ones not seen in games like MW or Halo. It would certainly be more than an MW rehash.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> But it would also have some innovative multiplayer modes, ones not seen in games like MW or Halo. It would certainly be more than an MW rehash.


 
That's all well and good, but then it's going to need a good reason to have "furry" characters in it. Story doesn't quite cut it - there's a lot of cases where the story would be exactly the same, regardless of furry characters or not.


----------



## Cain (Mar 31, 2011)

Imagine it. A game, which has all the characteristics of a normal FPS, but the storyline is instead of one family (avians for example) fighting against another (canines) and some of them get allied, ect ect. But also, some animals have 'perks' avians can aim better (better eyesight), canines can take more punishment, and felines are more ambush-like. Etc. What would really be cool though, would be the ability to turn 'feral' and just become a normal animal (say a cheetah for example) albeit very pissed off and angry, and you could sprint around the battlefield (or stalking) taking objectives or just pouncing on people (ofc, to make it fair, you have a smaller HP so it's easier to kill you... or vice versa).  Just my idea anyways


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Imagine it. A game, which has all the characteristics of a normal FPS, but the storyline is instead of one family (avians for example) fighting against another (canines) and some of them get allied, ect ect. But also, some animals have 'perks' avians can aim better (better eyesight), canines can take more punishment, and felines are more ambush-like. Etc. What would really be cool though, would be the ability to turn 'feral' and just become a normal animal (say a cheetah for example) albeit very pissed off and angry, and you could sprint around the battlefield (or stalking) taking objectives or just pouncing on people (ofc, to make it fair, you have a smaller HP so it's easier to kill you... or vice versa).  Just my idea anyways


 
Yes, I did mention something along the lines of this a page or two ago! If there's going to be anthro characters in a 16+ setting, there's got to be a good gameplay-changing reason. A lot of people will be deterred by the idea of fuzzy animals just shooting each other, which should be reserved for the 7+ audience. Keep the game with anthro characters, throw in violence and make the gameplay change with good reason to make it sit apart from the other FPS games.


----------



## Cain (Mar 31, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yes, I did mention something along the lines of this a page or two ago! If there's going to be anthro characters in a 16+ setting, there's got to be a good gameplay-changing reason. A lot of people will be deterred by the idea of fuzzy animals just shooting each other, which should be reserved for the 7+ audience. Keep the game with anthro characters, throw in violence and make the gameplay change with good reason to make it sit apart from the other FPS games.


 sorry gibster (? ) I didn't read the entire post  It's a really good idea though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> sorry gibster (? ) I didn't read the entire post  It's a really good idea though.


 
No need to be sorry for anything, silly! It's good to hear that you and I are on the same wavelength and undoubtly, others will be too!


----------



## Cain (Mar 31, 2011)

Gibby said:


> No need to be sorry for anything, silly! It's good to hear that you and I are on the same wavelength and undoubtly, others will be too!


 
Heh. It would be quite interesting to see what reception if a game like this was actually produced. (and not by some crappy unknown company, a company such as Valve, Tripwire & Frictional Games! All those ...good companies.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Heh. It would be quite interesting to see what reception if a game like this was actually produced. (and not by some *crappy unknown company*, a company such as *EA, Activision, THQ! All those ...good companies.*)


----------



## deathguardian (Mar 31, 2011)

EA isn't one for first person shooters really...

Regardless I don't think the OP has any idea on how much effort goes into making a game, unless you mean something small like a flash game.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 31, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> a company such as Valve, Tripwire, Frictional Games!



I had to fix this.


----------



## Cain (Mar 31, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> I had to fix this.


 
Yeah sorry, I just play the games, not make them xD Just said the first 3 companies that came into my mind

P.S Edited.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 31, 2011)

EA, THQ and Activision are more like publishers these days anyway.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 31, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Heh. It would be quite interesting to see what reception if a game like this was actually produced. (and not by some crappy unknown company, a company such as EA, Activision, THQ! All those ...good companies.)


 
I literally bursted out laughing just now.



Miles Snowpaw said:


> I had to fix this.



I don't see anything fixed. You just kinda replaced it with crap of equal quality.

I'm a kind person.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 31, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I don't see anything fixed. You just kinda replaced it with crap of equal quality.



Activision: 
- A shitty Call of Dookie rehash every year

EA: 
- Not giving a shit about customers at all
- Whining when someone tries to remake System Shock but not doing anything about the game itself

THQ:

- Um...


Valve:

- Steam
- Half-Life
- Portal
- Left 4 Dead
- Team Fortress
- Counter-Strike
- Source engine
- $ = â‚¬
- Hatfaggotry
- Valve Time

Frictional Games:
- Penumbra
- Amnesia
- They actually put effort into their games

Tripwire: 
- Killing Floor

Shut up, I'm not biased at all :V 

Though I'd like to know what is your problem with those developers and what would you call a "good" developer.

ib4 "hurr CS and KF were originally mods"



Grycho said:


> I'm a kind person.



:3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2011)

And y'all know why we like Tripwire? They listen to our suggestions. Hell over at their own forums, the big giant balance patch was essentially _our_ doing. There's also tons of free shit given out to everyone after having bought the game for a measley Â£15/$20, where we could've paid Â£40/$60 for a SHITE game where the developers couldn't give two shits about what the consumers think. They also make us may an extra Â£10 every now and then for a _mininal_ amount of content. Yeeaah, no. We should all bow down to developers like Tripwire.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 1, 2011)

Although I'm not really a fan for furry-specific music/accessories/ideas/etc, animal characters do have a lot of variety. Therefore, they would make for some interesting class-based battles. For example, Squirrels can climb trees quickly, and might have a strength boost at sniping. Possums can also be avid snipers (with the option of hanging upside-down). Gophers have the ability to burrow in certain areas temporarily. Felines (such as a cheetah) would be able to sprint faster. Otters and beavers might be slower on land, but they are unmatched when moving through water.

As a final thought, I think furries/anthros/animal characters would be best in a fun, mischievous setting. There could be new classes to unlock such as the Flying Squirrel (can glide from various heights). In addition, there could be all sorts of crazy guns and weapon names as opposed to the usual FPS ones.


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I would say to avoid alot of violence, bloodshed and all that, lets say some weapons are paintguns. Rockets launchers would have a rocket shooting out that has a bullet bill type face on it and WONT make huge gore and bloodshed upon hitting a target, instead you'd just go flying like a ragdoll. There would be melee weapons such as big comical baseball bat, a flyswatter, a mallet or even a giant boxing glove xD

For weapons like grenades, the explosion would have a cartoon affect to it and send players flying like ragdolls, no gore or brain matter.

Graphics would have a touch of cartoon in it with toon shading.

This is how I would look at it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Activision:
> - A shitty Call of Dookie rehash every year
> 
> EA:
> ...


 
I wasn't really thinking when I posted that.
It's not really the developers that I hate. It's just the games.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 1, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I wasn't really thinking when I posted that.
> It's not really the developers that I hate. It's just the games.


 
Fair enough. I'll stick with my Valve games though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

Pbjam said:


> Well I would say to avoid alot of violence, bloodshed and all that, lets say some weapons are paintguns. Rockets launchers would have a rocket shooting out that has a bullet bill type face on it and WONT make huge gore and bloodshed upon hitting a target, instead you'd just go flying like a ragdoll. There would be melee weapons such as big comical baseball bat, a flyswatter, a mallet or even a giant boxing glove xD
> 
> For weapons like grenades, the explosion would have a cartoon affect to it and send players flying like ragdolls, no gore or brain matter.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see some cartoony shooting games that aren't so damn violent and they will no doubt be fun, but they just won't sell so well unless they're specifically targeted at younger audiences (and nowadays, said younger audiences are playing COD at the age of 6). An awful lot of gore in a videgame can be very appealing to some and acts as some sort of visual stress relief. I don't think cartoony games will manage that.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 1, 2011)

THQ published the original S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (Shadow of Chernobyl) as well as Dawn of War, Supreme Commander, Red Faction, Company of Heroes and a few other good games.  Then again, like all publishers, they do have their share of utter filth.

That being said, "shooter but with FURRIES"????  this is "the den" meets "just saw this fucking commercial" no matter how you try to spin it is edgy or gritty or totally different.  vivisector and that one retarded UT99 mod that never went anywhere are why this doesn't work.

just fap to fwerewolf.mdl and don't even propose such a thing if you don't have anything to show for it: any assets? any compelling design?  story?  game mechanics besides DM/TDM/CTF/whatever the fuck?  this thread is "furry FPS, what do you guise think??"


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm still working on mine.
It's gonna be the Duke Nukem Forever of homebrew.
Wait.......


----------



## strayjim (Apr 12, 2011)

I may set about creating one at some point, I'm fairly familiar with the processes involved and I've worked in the industry. I'll make sure it's made aware of should I decide to, probably this summer, maybe next.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 12, 2011)

strayjim said:


> I may set about creating one at some point, I'm fairly familiar with the processes involved and I've worked in the industry. I'll make sure it's made aware of should I decide to, probably this summer, maybe next.


 Just so you know, if you're to be taken seriously, you're gonna have to have all your bases covered by the time you make it known to the public. 

...

Who am I kidding, even then, most people won't take it seriously, either.


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 12, 2011)

I got some ideas for one lol.

Modes;
-*Deathmatch/TDM* (obviously)
-*Elimnation* - You're given a set amount of lives and whoever is left standing wins
-*Capture the loot* (CTF mock up) Instead of a flag, its a bag lol
-*Tag* - One person will have the "IT" sign over them and will attempt to tag someone else (brushing into their in-game model) Whoever is it by the end of the game loses
-*Take over* - There will be specific posts in each teams base and whoever's posts are taken over first loses. (When runnnig over a post, it will change into your team's color, you can reclaim your posts from the other team by running over it again)
-*Dominance* - One player will be encased in gold and can score kill points off other players. If you don't have the gold aura on you, your kills wont count as points so kill the player who has the gold aura to transfer it on you ...sounds familiar huh? lol
-*Protect the loot* - There is only one bag in the map and both teams must compete to hold on to it the longest.
-*Scrambled eggs* - Colored eggs will drop into the map at random spots for the whole match and whoever has the most by the end wins.

Gameplay mechanics;
-There's your HP/Stamina bar
Hp bar is obvious but the stamina bar affects how many times you can jump and roll plus how long you can sprint and fly (For avians and dragons). It regenerates overtime. And lastly, falling from high areas depletes a large amount of your stamina.
-You can jump, sprint, fly, crounch and do a foward rolling maneveur.
-When you are killed, your opponent will be shown on a kill screen >:3
There's no blood as everything is cartoon graphics with a little cell chading.

Weapons;
There are four types;
*Melee*- consists of things like baseball bat, mallet, boxing gloves and a guitar
*Gun*- consists of small dart pistols, medium sized paintball machineguns, marble shotguns, small laser handguns, and dual weilding water pistols 
*Back Weapon*- consists of a large trumpet sniper gun, a sodacan rocket launcher, a laser cannon that shoots a thin laser that goes through opponents until it hits a wall and a large cannon that shoots a small gravity ball that causes a huge explosion and covers an enourmous area, sucking in nearby players.
*Throwing weapon*- consists of dynamite sticks, mines, smoke bombs and a baseball 

In matches you can only carry one of each and to switch weapons, you use the directional buttons; Top for melee, right for gun, down for throwing weapon and left for back weapon.

Items/powerups;
*Hp packs* (Pretty obvious lol)
*Team hp pack* (for team based matches) Running into it will restore hp to the entire team
*Ammo clip* - Depending on what weapon you have out, running into it will restore ammo for that weapon only
*Speed up orb*- Makes you run fast for a moderate duration
*Shrink orb*- Turns you very small (You stil retain your normal speed) for a small duration
*Power orb*- The power on your weapons are doubled for a small duration
*Ghost orb*- Turns you invisible for a moderate duration

In the lobby, you can run around (But only unarmed) and chat with players. Also you can choose what matches to partake in and check your invetory. Lastly you can go to the shop and pick out what you wanna buy like weapons, clothes, and customizable features for your avatar like eyes, nose, muzzles, mouth shapes, fur/scale/feather color, wings, etc..


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't read it all (yes, I am lazy and bad in that way) but the Scrambled Eggs and Protect the Loot gamemodes sound like a fun idea. Protect the loot has been done a couple of times in some form, but it'd be nice to see a game that puts a bit more emphasis and alteration to it.

If I may also add, the cartoony/kiddish theme is actually a good idea. Being in such a setting and atmosphere helps make the inclusion of "furry" characters make a little more sense than e.g. throwing foxes into a Mass Effect clone.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 12, 2011)

I would love to see one


----------



## strayjim (Apr 12, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Just so you know, if you're to be taken seriously, you're gonna have to have all your bases covered by the time you make it known to the public.
> 
> ...
> 
> Who am I kidding, even then, most people won't take it seriously, either.


 
Yeah sadly there's a whole load of stuff that can go wrong. Publicity would be a bugger to get right, it is for any game. What could be done is to make it a mod, basically - take  game - like HL2 - and adapt it. That way there's no money concerns behind it. We'll see...

I may look into creating a mod this summer but I've not decided if I need a holiday yet xD - might be a good project to start work on, as I need to practice a few things outside of texturing, animating and modelling.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 12, 2011)

I broke ground on my FPS, I'm building it on two engines. Genesis3D (Not SEGA), and Wolf4SDL. Which engine is favored more will be used for further development. What I have so far is spriting for Wolf4SDL.

There is a good reason for an anthro. Its a sci-fi shooter. There's mainly humans in it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually, if you want to make a free game, use the UDK; the engine Gears of War and UT3 were made from. It's free for personal, non-profit use.

Model your stuff in Blender. You'd need to have EXTENSIVE knowledge in modelling, skinning, bones, animation, coding, etc. Learn how to accurately do low-poly modeling, also.

Total spent: $0. Total expected by the quality of such programs: thousands.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 13, 2011)

Just being a "furry" game would not be interesting. If it was good, than it would be interesting. Just my thoughts.


----------



## strayjim (Apr 13, 2011)

Making the game on the UDK - modelling + animation + coding + mapping + sounds effects + user interfaces +  textures + everything inbetween would take far too long for one person, with a mod, you've got the pottential to just replace everything in it with new content without having to worry about the coding lark. If it's a mod for a popular game too, then there's a reason that game is popular, it must have the mechanics in place for starters.

I've a fair deal of experience in modelling, skinning, texturing, animation - but little in coding, so if I did approach this, that's how I'd do so. 

Oh and use 3ds max X)


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2011)

strayjim said:


> Oh and use 3ds max X)


 
Which, of course, you own the full license for
because if you don't then you're going to have a mighty fine lawsuit on your ass once the game goes public for profit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 13, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Actually, if you want to make a free game, use the UDK; the engine Gears of War and UT3 were made from. It's free for personal, non-profit use.
> 
> Model your stuff in Blender. You'd need to have EXTENSIVE knowledge in modelling, skinning, bones, animation, coding, etc. Learn how to accurately do low-poly modeling, also.
> 
> Total spent: $0. Total expected by the quality of such programs: thousands.



CommieComrade is right. UDK and Blender are the best things out there! GIMP could also be used for textures if need be, I guess.



Aden said:


> Which, of course, you own the full license for
> because if you don't then you're going to have a mighty fine lawsuit on your ass once the game goes public for profit


 
Aye, and the license is expensive as fuck anyway.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 13, 2011)

strayjim said:


> Yeah sadly there's a whole load of stuff that can go wrong. Publicity would be a bugger to get right, it is for any game. What could be done is to make it a mod, basically - take  game - like HL2 - and adapt it. That way there's no money concerns behind it. We'll see...
> 
> I may look into creating a mod this summer but I've not decided if I need a holiday yet xD - might be a good project to start work on, as I need to practice a few things outside of texturing, animating and modelling.


 
If you are going to use Source then be prepared to use powerful but outdated tools. I'd wait until Valve finally updates the SDK, which they've been talking about for a few months now - I guess it will come sometime after Portal 2 is released. Of course this is Valve, so "sometime" can mean anything from two weeks to five years.

Aside from that issue, Source is great. I don't have any experience with Unreal.


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2011)

Blender fo' lyfe


----------



## strayjim (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a licence behind me for 3ds and photoshop, and I'm fully aware of the lawsuits that come with it, should it be made for proffit - which would not be an option in mod form anyway...

 Might well be worth holding out until the new SDK build is launched, and source, I have a lot of expierence with, which will probably help.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy necro post batman!

So yeah, it would be interesting to see a furry FPS, especially one with tons of content. The characters could look just like Katsuke Saito's characters. There would be three main races in this game: Mammilians, reptilians, and avians. Like in Halo Reach, your main character can be your avatar, and can be created by gender, race, species, and more. You can also customize your outfits. It can also be your avatar in multiplayer and co-op modes. As for weapons, you can also mod most of them, by grenade launchers, shotguns, scopes, laser sights, suppressors, skin colors, and more.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Holy necro post batman!
> 
> So yeah, it would be interesting to see a furry FPS, especially one with tons of content. The characters could look just like Katsuke Saito's characters. There would be three main races in this game: Mammilians, reptilians, and avians. Like in Halo Reach, your main character can be your avatar, and can be created by gender, race, species, and more. You can also customize your outfits. It can also be your avatar in multiplayer and co-op modes. As for weapons, you can also mod most of them, by grenade launchers, shotguns, scopes, laser sights, suppressors, skin colors, and more.



Ugh, why this thread?

Why this post?

So much "whyyyyy".


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope.


----------

